# X10 Fernbedienung: Doppelter Tastendruck klappt erst

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Folgende Situation:

X10 Fernbedienung mit lirc-0.8.0

Um jetzt ein Ereignis zu haben, welches z.b. ein Lied weitermacht drücke ich:

1xWeiter, 1x Weiter

oder

1xANYKEY, 1xWeiter

Das Ganze ist immer so.

Ich kann auch 1xZurück, 1xVorwärts drücken, und das Ergebnis ist vorwärts.

Der Zeitabstand spielt da auch keine Rolle... Es können 1 Sek. oder 10 Min sein...

```

begin remote

  name  Medion_X10

  bits           16

  eps            30

  aeps          100

  one             0     0

  zero            0     0

  pre_data_bits   8

  pre_data       0x14

  post_data_bits  16

  post_data      0x0

  gap          227928

  toggle_bit      0

      begin codes

          3                        0x000000000000E40F

          2                        0x000000000000E30E

          1                        0x000000000000E20D

          4                        0x000000000000E510

          5                        0x000000000000E611

          6                        0x000000000000E712

          7                        0x000000000000E813

          8                        0x000000000000E914

          9                        0x000000000000EA15

          0                        0x000000000000EC17

          ok                       0x000000000000F31E

          up                       0x000000000000EF1A

          down                     0x000000000000F722

          right                    0x000000000000F41F

          left                     0x000000000000F21D

          del                      0x000000000000F520

          ren                      0x0000000000000B36

          red                      0x0000000000000732

          green                    0x0000000000000833

          yellow                   0x0000000000000934

          blue                     0x0000000000000A35

          txt                      0x000000000000EB16

          ch-                      0x000000000000E10C

          ch+                      0x000000000000E00B

          vol+                     0x000000000000DE09

          vol-                     0x000000000000DD08

          mute                     0x000000000000D500

          tv                       0x000000000000012C

          vcr                      0x000000000000022D

          dvd                      0x000000000000D904

          music                    0x000000000000DB06

          radio                    0x000000000000032E

          photo                    0x000000000000DA05

          preview                  0x000000000000042F

          list                     0x0000000000000530

          desktop                  0x0000000000000631

          setup                    0x000000000000F01B

          snapshot                 0x000000000000ED18

          acquire                  0x0000000000000C37

          play                     0x000000000000FA25

          reward                   0x000000000000F924

          forward                  0x000000000000FB26

          stop                     0x000000000000FD28

          rec                      0x000000000000FC27

          pause                    0x000000000000FE29

          skipr                    0x000000000000F621

          skipf                    0x000000000000F823

          dvdmenu                  0x000000000000EE19

          dvdaudio                 0x0000000000000F3A

          off                      0x000000000000D702

          chsearch                 0x000000000000F11C

          fullscreen               0x0000000000000E39

          editimage                0x0000000000000D38

     end codes

end remote

```

[code=.lircrc]

  begin

        remote = Medion_X10

        button = skipf

        prog   = irexec

        repeat = 0

        config = beep-media-player -f

    end

    begin

        remote = Medion_X10

        button = skipr

        prog   = irexec

        repeat = 0

        config = beep-media-player -r

    end

    begin

        remote = Medion_X10

        button = snapshot

        prog   = irexec

        repeat = 0

        config = beep-media-player -t

    end

    begin

        remote = Medion_X10

        button = mute

        prog   = irexec

        repeat = 0

        config =

    end

    begin

        remote = Medion_X10

        button = stop

        prog   = irexec

        repeat = 0

        config = echo "Hello"

    end

[/code]

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/lirc-0.8.0  USE="X alsa debug usb -doc" 0 kB

```

irw und irexec zeigen bei dem jeweils ersten Tastendruck nichts an. Beim zweiten kommt bei irw dann der Tastencode bzw bei irexec das Ereignis.

Braucht ihr sonst nochwas?

Danke für eure Hilfe

Tobi

----------

## boris64

Interessant, ich habe seit 2 Tagen auch so eine Fernbedienung

(genau die selbe, eine X10 MCE "made in China"?) und ebenso genanntes Problem :/

PS: Hast du das Microsoft-Zeichen von der Bedienung schon abgekratzt? Hehe.

[Edit]

Ich benutze irkick statt irexec etc.

[/Edit]

----------

## Finswimmer

Nee. Ich hab die von Medion  :Wink: 

ich will das mal mit irkick testen...

Wo gibts das?

Tobi

----------

## boris64

Ist integriert in

```
kde-base/kdelirc
```

[Edit]

Wie sehen denn dein Lirc-Optionen aus?

Meine:

```
LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=atiusb"
```

[/Edit]

----------

## Finswimmer

Jo, so sieht sie bei mir auch aus.

Tobi

----------

## slick

Ich kenne das mit dem Doppel-Knopfdruck. Hatte ich mit einer Grundig-Fernbedienung mal. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann (und dementsprechend unter Vorbehalt) liegt das an der verwendeten Codierung des Signals, was lirc dummerweise falsch interpretiert. Ich meine da gabs ein raw-Funktion oder so ähnlich die beim lernen evt. Abhilfe schaffen könnte, ich habe es damals zumindest aufgegeben und mir eine Universal-Fernbedienung aus dem Baumarkt geholt. Drück euch die Daumen...

EDIT: Oder sowas ist auch möglich, aber eher unwahrscheinlich

 *http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/LIRC_Linux_Infrared_Remote_Control wrote:*   

> Beim Anlernen einer Fernbedienung sollte man dies in einem dunklen Raum machen. Also evtl. die direkte Sonneneinstrahlung auf Empfänger oder Sender vermeiden, da das Sonnenlicht Infrarotlichtanteile enthält. Das kann nachher zu einer leichten Beeinträchtigung führen, welche sich darin äußert, dass z.B. Tasten zweimal gedrückt werden müssen bis sie reagieren

 

EDIT2: Aja, habe gefunden:

 *http://www.lirc.org/faq.html wrote:*   

> Most of the time I have to push a button twice for LIRC to recognize it. What's wrong?
> 
> The remote control probably uses the RC-5 or RECS80 protocol, but irrecord wasn't able to recognize this correctly. 
> 
> Try running irrecord remotes/generic/RC-5.conf or irrecord remotes/generic/RECS80.conf. You will find these template config files inside the LIRC source package. If this won't work read this. 

 Last edited by slick on Tue Feb 21, 2006 4:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Erstmal danke für diese möglichenn Erklärungen.

Was mich dabei wundert ist, dass ich die Original Config Datei von lirc nehme. 

Da gibt es für atiusb 5 oder mehr verschiedene Config Dateien, und ich hab mir die, die mit meiner Medion_X10 übereinstimmt, herausgesucht.

Von daher habe ich da nichts angelernt.

Ob nun derjenige, der das als erstes gemacht hat, sich an die Regel mit dem dunklen Raum gehalten hat, weiß ich natürlich nicht  :Wink: 

Werde mal schauen, wie das mit raw geht...

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

IrKick ist anscheinend nur ein Frontend für Lirc.

Und das funktioniert bei mir noch schlechter...

Wollte eben mit der Taste 0 ein neues Fenster vom Konqueror öffnen.

Beim ersten Tastendruck, nichts, dann beim zweiten, plötzlich zwei Fenster.

Egal.

Ich brauche es nicht. Fliegt wieder runter  :Wink: 

Aber das Problem besteht weiterhin...

Und zum raw Modus habe ich irgendwie nichts gefunden.

Tobi

----------

## boris64

Irgendwelche Neuigkeiten?

Ich habe mittlerweile mal ein wenig herumgetestet.

Störendes Licht wie z.B. Sonnenlicht "sollte" nicht ein Problem sein,

habe alles auch schon im Dunkeln geprüft, weiterhin kommt bei jedem 

Tastendruck tatsächlich ein "konstantes"(s.Beispiel) Signal (getestet mit mode2).

Kurios hierbei:

Es kommen immer 2 verschiedene Signal beim Druck auf die gleiche Taste an.

Beispiel (Druck auf die "Play"-Taste)

```
# mode2 -d /dev/lirc/0

code: 0x147aa50000

code: 0x147aa50000

code: 0x14fa250000

code: 0x14fa250000

code: 0x147aa50000

code: 0x147aa50000

code: 0x14fa250000

code: 0x14fa250000
```

Könnte dies begründet sein in einer "falschen" Ansteuerung der Bedienung durch

eine nicht "so ganz" kompatible lircd.conf?

Ich habe mir dann also via irrecord eine eigene lircd.conf

versucht zu erstellen, leider mit genau dem gleichen Ergebnis.

Hm, ...

PS: Gibt es eigentlich eine bequeme Möglichkeit, via Knopfdruck auf der

Fernbedienung einen Tastendruck auf dem Keyboard zu emulieren?

Wenn ja, wie?

----------

## Finswimmer

Zu den zwei verschiedenen Codes, die da geliefert werden...

Für mich sieht das nach nem Druck und "Loslass" Code aus.

Es soll ja Tasten geben, die beim längeren Drücken eine andere Funktion haben.

Zu deiner P.s. Frage... Das wüsste ich auch gerne...

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich hab mir mal überlegt, ob man nicht aus dem einen Tastendruck einfach zwei machen kann.

Leider weiß ich nicht, wie und wo.

in lircrc repeat=1 zu setzen hilft wohl nicht viel.

Hat da jemand eine Idee?

Tobi

----------

## boris64

Also ich habe jetzt vorerst eine Behelfslösung gefunden:

 :Idea:  Ich hab mir einfach die 2 Codes notiert, die mir "mode2"

ausgespuckt hat und dann die Tasten in /etc/lircd.conf "doppelt" 

belegt.

 Dies scheint soweit zu funktionieren, benötigt wohl 

aber noch eine etwas längere Testphase.

Diesbezüglich werde ich die Tage auch noch einmal eine Email

an die Lirc-Jungs schreiben, eventuell wissen die da Rat und/oder

haben eine schlauere Problemlösung parat.

Hast du dir eigentlich mal die Ausgabe von 

```
mode2 -d /dev/lirc/0
```

angeguckt (bei geladenem Modul aber ohne geladenem lircd)?

Was passiert, wenn du auf ein und dieselbe Taste drückst?

soweit, mfg...

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm, kann deine Lösung grad nicht so nachvollziehen:

```
[10:03:53]|[root@tobi-rechner]|/home/tobi/filme$ mode2 -d /dev/lirc/0

code: 0x146d980000

code: 0x146d980000

code: 0x14ed180000

code: 0x14ed180000

code: 0x146d980000

code: 0x146d980000

code: 0x14ed180000

code: 0x14ed180000
```

Hab viermal draufgedrückt.

Immer dieselbe Taste...

Tobi

----------

## boris64

hm, ok, ..

```
urga ~ # mode2 -d /dev/lirc/0

code: 0x14709b0000

code: 0x14709b0000

code: 0x14f01b0000

code: 0x14f01b0000

code: 0x14709b0000

code: 0x14709b0000

code: 0x14f01b0000

code: 0x14f01b0000

code: 0x14709b0000

code: 0x14709b0000

code: 0x14f01b0000

code: 0x14f01b0000

code: 0x14709b0000

code: 0x14709b0000

```

So sieht das ganze bei mir aus, wenn ich ein und dieselbe Taste drücke.

Merkwürdig ist auch, dass er scheinbar immer 2x den gleichen Code sendet, hmpf...

Wird Zeit für die Email an die Lirc-Devs  :Confused: 

----------

